

Ask HN: How did you discover Hacker News? - cdvonstinkpot

In my case it was some article on the net somewhere that mentioned it, I don&#x27;t recall what it was, but it changed my surfing habits having discovered HN.<p>How did you come to HN?
======
rhythmvs
[http://d3js.org/](http://d3js.org/) => [http://metamarkets.com/2011/hacking-
hacker-news-headlines/](http://metamarkets.com/2011/hacking-hacker-news-
headlines/) => [https://news.ycombinator.com](https://news.ycombinator.com)

------
drKarl
I googled something like "news for hackers" or "hacker news" and I stumbled
upon it...

------
nantes
References from Reddit.

